# Greetings Fellow Haunters!



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

I decided to join this forum this year to expand what I can learn from people!

I see some familiar names here on this forum that I have seen elsewhere and a lot of new names as well.

I just want to say Hi and hope that I can contribute here as time goes on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Halloween Bob! We can always use another haunter!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Bob.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome HB, there's lots to learn from the good folks here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome Bob !


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Bob, glad you decided to join. Such a great place filled with nice and knowledgeable haunters.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Bob


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome HB.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome HB..
you have an Early Birthday wishees thread, you must be real special!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Welcome HB..
> you have an Early Birthday wishees thread, you must be real special!!


LOL....Yep Welcome and Happy Birthday BOB!


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------

